# What counts as FMU?



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok, I'm not totally dense, let me be more specific. I am pregnant and DH put one of those "Intelligender" tests in my stocking, just for fun. I plan on taking it tomorrow. You are supposed to use FMU. The thing is I have to get up to pee so many times a night. Seriously, sometimes it is like every 2-3 hours. So I am trying to figure out if there is a certain amount of time you have to "hold it" for it to count as FMU in these circumstances.

Thank you!


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

I've heard 4 hours, and I've heard that your hormones are highest between 2 and 6. I don't know anything about that particular test.


----------

